# ""
,  -     ?

----------


## lidik

,     .  :Smilie:

----------

, ,       -1     ?        . .

----------


## lidik

,

----------


## lidik

60  09.07.07.

  60.doc

----------

,    ,        .    /  ,   -  / ,       ,          .

----------


## lidik

.        :Big Grin:

----------

,       ,     ,    .    ?       . , !

----------


## lidik

.     . .   .



> 


 ,

----------


## BorisG

> ,


  "__"  "__"    .
 "__"    ,        . 
  "__"      ,  ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## ABell

> ,  -     ?


 -1.   ?      - .
 .

----------


## ABell

> , ,       -1     ?        . .


  -1  1  2007 .

----------


## BorisG

> -1  1  2007 .


  :Wow:         ?
       ,    ,       .  :Wink:

----------

-1   01.09.07,           .

----------


## ABell

> ?
>        ,    ,       .


 .

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow:       "" (   )         ?

----------


## ABell

> "" (   )         ?


 ? ..... ,      ...

----------


## KATRIN_M

, ,   .     -1, ..     ?

----------


## Lapina

.   : http://www.glavbuh.net/misk_deyatel/...sti-v-turizme/
 :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow:    ... .  :Wink:  
... -,   ...
-,  ,  ,    "",  ...
  ... "-        ..." ()   :Wink:

----------


## lidik

> , ,   .     -1, ..     ?


           . ,  :
.1:... "  - ,   ,     ..."
.10: ..."          ,   ."
 ,   *Lapina*    "".

----------


## Lapina

, BorisG,  .

----------


## BorisG

> , BorisG,  .


,  ,    .
132-      -1.
   60,   -1,     171  54-,    132-,       .
       -1  132-  ,  .
 ,  ,  ,      ,       ,  ,    .

----------


## KATRIN_M

,   -1  . (      -132),     - ,       .

----------

,      /  (    ),  -1 (    )  ,       ,  -1  ,    ,  ,          ( -1     "  "    ),     "."         .

----------


## BorisG

> -1 (    )


  :Wow:  **, ...  ... ?

----------


## -349

,     ,               .

----------


## Assol_07

> 


,       ?
,  50000 .
    30000  (      )
      50000 ..            ? 
PS        ,       ( ).

----------

